# Masonic Art



## jasper7788 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'd like to start a thread where brothers can post their favorite Masonic Art. I'll start it by posting something I made that symbolizes my commitment to Freemasonry and my Law Enforcement career. 








Bro Jason Moreland
Barger Lodge #325
Stroudsburg, Pa


----------



## jasper7788 (Jan 21, 2017)

This is in another thread also. But I did this one for Freemasonry and my Marine Corps career. 









Bro Jason Moreland
Barger Lodge #325
Stroudsburg, Pa


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2017)

Semper Fi!


----------



## Matt L (Mar 11, 2017)

Semper Fi Brother, I'm also on my 30th year on the job.


----------

